# Prime Rib (Best ever)



## Bearcarver (Oct 8, 2010)

I have been eating "Prime Rib" at every restaurant I could find, all of my life, and I have never tasted one this good.
That might sound like bragging, but it is entirely TRUE!
Five pound "Choice" standing rib roast for $5.95 per pound on sale.
I finally couldn't take it any longer. I saw too many Prime Rib smokes on this forum.
This one was actually "Choice", but please excuse me for calling it "Prime Rib"  (Habit).
Prime Rib has always been my favorite meal.
This one was by far the best Prime Rib I have ever eaten!

From My Notes:
*Day #1:*
Coat with Worcestershire Sauce (Thick).
Rub with a mixture of CBP, Sea Salt, Garlic Powder, and Onion Powder.
Double wrap in plastic wrap.
Put in fridge over night at 37˚/38˚.

*Day #2:*
10:30--Pre-heat MES to 260˚. Put boiled water in water pan, small drip pan on third shelf, and load A-MAZE-N-SMOKER with Cherry Dust.
11:30--Put roast on second shelf, and light AMNS, and put that in. Reset heat to 230˚.
1:00---Sterilize meat probe, & insert into center of roast. Temp at this point was 75˚.
2:00---Roast internal temp--101˚.
2:30---Roast IT--118˚.
3:00---Roast IT--130˚.
3:30---Roast IT--137˚.  

Want to eat at 5:00 PM.

Remove Roast, double foil, and put back in smoker. Remove AMNS.  
Cut heat setting back to 140, open door until temp in smoker is at about 160˚.
4:45---Remove Roast. Let it rest, take pics, and slice for Supper & left-overs.
Coasted from 137˚ to 142˚---Just the way I like it!
My thanks to Pineywoods for info I got from his Prime Rib smoke, and to bbally for some tips I got from him.




Bear

Simple rub of CBP, Sea Salt, Garlic Powder, and Onion Powder:







Five pounder:






Scored thin fat cap:






All rubbed for night's rest:






Wrap to hold in the goodness:






Ready for the smoker:






Fresh out of smoker & foil:






Slurp:






Thursday's Supper:






Thanks for looking,

Bear


----------



## fpnmf (Oct 8, 2010)

Yummie!! That looks fantastic. The Woman sez I need to make one just like it.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 8, 2010)

It was easy.

I did that stuff at the end because it got done a little early.

I wanted it to be ready at the same time as Mrs. Bear's Veggies.

My actual plan was for it to get done between 15 minutes & one half hour early, so I could just tent it until 5 PM.

It worked out perfectly the way I held it over. It stayed hot & moist, and didn't go up or down in temp.

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 8, 2010)

What the heck is going on here? I chatted with you 3 times today and no invitation to dinner?  Man that looks good. Nice job my friend


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 8, 2010)

Thanks Scar,

You are always welcome at my table.

I'll leave the front porch light on,

Bear


----------



## raptor700 (Oct 8, 2010)

Gotta LOVE the Prime Rib !!!     That looks very juicy, just the way i like mine, nice and pink


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Oct 8, 2010)

Oh my! You've got me wanting to start looking for a sale again! Aah, but if all else fails, Christmas is not far away and the big sales wind-up then.

That looks just the way a beef rib should look, Bear...perfect.

Eric


----------



## meateater (Oct 8, 2010)

You smoked that one perfect. Now I'm hungry for that.


----------



## yrrndsmoker (Oct 8, 2010)

That looks amazing!!!  Was that a bone in rib roast and just removed the bones after cooking?  That is cooked to perfection, nice job!


----------



## rdknb (Oct 8, 2010)

I would have drove up from Maryland for a slice of that, Well Done


----------



## tyotrain (Oct 8, 2010)

great job bear looks real good


----------



## bcfishman (Oct 8, 2010)

Looks great.

I know everyone has their preferences... I'm picturing a sear on a cast iron pan for about 30 seconds on each side. Just enough to crisp the outside of the meat.

Mmmmm....

Beats the  Smoked Chicken Quesadillas I had for dinner. Which were awesome.


----------



## hhookk (Oct 8, 2010)

Wow, just WOW. That looks awesome. Great job Bear.


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 8, 2010)

Man oh Man there Bear thats one fine looking prime rib. I has me wanting to take the last one out of the freezer too. I would have gone for the big one on top there Bear....... I'm the fat kid


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 8, 2010)

Bear that looks great


----------



## miamirick (Oct 8, 2010)

all right,  i havent tried one of those yet but it is the bosses favorite    i beleive you have nugged me over the edge to try it!

that looks very tasty


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 8, 2010)

That is by far the sexiest piece of meat I wanna look at!

Looks Great, My Friend!

Todd


----------



## chefrob (Oct 8, 2010)

surprised it was still so pink above 140...........great looking hunka hunka meat!


----------



## nwdave (Oct 8, 2010)

Ah, the project list get's longer and longer.  I think I can squeeze this one in around Thanksgiving.  Thanks for showing how easy these are.  You da man.


----------



## waysideranch (Oct 9, 2010)

Killer..........


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 9, 2010)

raptor700 said:


> Gotta LOVE the Prime Rib !!!     That looks very juicy, just the way i like mine, nice and pink


Thanks Rap!


 


forluvofsmoke said:


> Oh my! You've got me wanting to start looking for a sale again! Aah, but if all else fails, Christmas is not far away and the big sales wind-up then.
> 
> That looks just the way a beef rib should look, Bear...perfect.
> 
> Eric


I owed you at least one Eric !

 


meateater said:


> You smoked that one perfect. Now I'm hungry for that.


Thanks Meat,

This was done on electric, so your stupid neighbors didn't hurt you too much.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 9, 2010)

yrrndsmoker said:


> That looks amazing!!!  Was that a bone in rib roast and just removed the bones after cooking?  That is cooked to perfection, nice job!


Thank You,

Yes I sliced the bones off after cooking. I'll be gnawing on them later today, after a brief "flip-flop" on my new Weber Grill.


 


RdKnB said:


> I would have drove up from Maryland for a slice of that, Well Done


Thanks RdKnB,

It probably would have still been hot. Not that far from MD. I used to drive down there to get tower supplies (Tessco).

Also used to work in MD for Best Homes (when I was a kid).


 


tyotrain said:


> great job bear looks real good


Thank You Much


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 9, 2010)

chefrob said:


> surprised it was still so pink above 140...........great looking hunka hunka meat!




Thanks Rob,

I was worried it would lose it's "Pink", holding it like I did, but it sure didn't.

When I foiled it, it was 137˚ on my Maverick probe (which is perfect).

Then when I unfoiled it, it was 142˚ in the center with my "Thermopen" (also perfect).

I pushed it in a little farther, it read 143˚---Pulled back a bit, it read 143˚. Split the difference---142˚.

So it must have been exactly 142˚ in the center. My worries about holding it for an hour & a half were unfounded.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 9, 2010)

Thank You Wayside, Dave, Todd, Rick, Brian, Mark, Hhook, and FishMan.

I appreciate the real nice comments,

Bear


----------



## mr mac (Oct 9, 2010)

Two prime rib smokes under my belt (well, some of it's over my belt) and they too were the best I've ever tasted!  the only thing that was even a hint better was when I took a left over piece and slapped it on a blistering hot grill just long enough for it to collect some grill marks and warm a wee bit in the middle...Ohhh...


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 9, 2010)

Mr Mac said:


> Two prime rib smokes under my belt (well, some of it's over my belt) and they too were the best I've ever tasted!  the only thing that was even a hint better was when I took a left over piece and slapped it on a blistering hot grill just long enough for it to collect some grill marks and warm a wee bit in the middle...Ohhh...


Mr Mac, You're a man who knows how to do it!

Here's the after effects:

My wife doesn't like smoked meat as much as we do, so she had her piece Thursday night Supper---and that's it for her.

I have been losing weight, so I've been eating smaller portions.

When I sliced this bad boy up, which was only 5 pounds to begin with, I cut two pieces almost 1" for each of us.

Then I cut the rest up in about 1/2" slices.

Last night I had a 1/2" slice with the left over veggies.

Tonight I'll have another slice, plus the meat off the bones.

Tomorrow night I'll probably finish it all up (1 1/2 slices, because my kid stopped in to sample a bit last night).

All of these leftovers will be flipped around on my grill just long enough to get them warmed up in the inside, and bubbling a bit on the outside (I don't like cold fat).

Not bad~~~~~~~~5 Prime Rib Dinners for $30 !~~~~~~~~

Bear


----------



## pandemonium (Oct 9, 2010)

That looks amazing Bear, just perfect mmm


----------



## bbally (Oct 9, 2010)

looks like an excellent result!


----------



## deannc (Oct 9, 2010)

Bear - you keep on leading and I'll follow you down this smoky road!  That looks absolutely delicious!  Not sure how I missed this post until now, but man, that does look soooo good!


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 10, 2010)

pandemonium said:


> That looks amazing Bear, just perfect mmm


Thanks Pande!


 


bbally said:


> looks like an excellent result!


Thanks Bob,

And thanks again for the tips!

Bear

 


DeanNC said:


> Bear - you keep on leading and I'll follow you down this smoky road!  That looks absolutely delicious!  Not sure how I missed this post until now, but man, that does look soooo good!


Thanks Dean--Your posts are great too!


----------



## coacher72 (Oct 10, 2010)

Wow! that is one good looking piece of meat. We always have rib roast for Christmas. This year it will go into the smoker. Thanks. By the way approx. how long did it take to get to your internal temp. you wanted?


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 10, 2010)

Coacher72 said:


> Wow! that is one good looking piece of meat. We always have rib roast for Christmas. This year it will go into the smoker. Thanks. By the way approx. how long did it take to get to your internal temp. you wanted?


That was in the first part, above the pics:

10:30--Pre-heat MES to 260˚. Put boiled water in water pan, small drip pan on third shelf, and load A-MAZE-N-SMOKER with Cherry Dust.
11:30--Put roast on second shelf, and light AMNS, and put that in. Reset heat to 230˚.
1:00---Sterilize meat probe, & insert into center of roast. Temp at this point was 75˚.
2:00---Roast internal temp--101˚.
2:30---Roast IT--118˚.
3:00---Roast IT--130˚.
3:30---Roast IT--137˚.  

So that was 4 hours (11:30 to 3:30) to get to 137˚

I suppose if I wasn't having to hold it as long as I did, another 1/2 hour out of the smoker, but covered, would have brought it to about 142˚ too.

Bear


----------



## rbranstner (Oct 10, 2010)

Bear that looks SOOOO AWESOME! Prime Rib is one thing I have yet to smoke as well and I love it so much I don't know why I don't. Might have to have some people over for dinner some night and make one. Thanks for the Qview.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 10, 2010)

rbranstner said:


> Bear that looks SOOOO AWESOME! Prime Rib is one thing I have yet to smoke as well and I love it so much I don't know why I don't. Might have to have some people over for dinner some night and make one. Thanks for the Qview.




Thanks,

Glad I could pay you back for some of the stuff I got from you!

Try it---You'll absolutely love it!

Bear


----------



## werdwolf (Oct 10, 2010)

I can't say anything else than what's already above.


----------



## palmburger (Oct 12, 2010)

Wow that looks amazing.  So I can't find a straight answer, should you score the fat cap on everything?  Or does it just depend on what cut you're smoking?


----------



## bamaboy (Oct 12, 2010)

You guys are killing me here,I don't know why i get on this site hungry every nite.I'm gonna be weigh 500 lbs.very very nice job.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 13, 2010)

werdwolf said:


> I can't say anything else than what's already above.


Thank You werdwolf !


 


Palmburger said:


> Wow that looks amazing.  So I can't find a straight answer, should you score the fat cap on everything?  Or does it just depend on what cut you're smoking?


Thanks PB,

I score fat that I don't want to remove (except on Bacon), so the seasonings and the smoke can get through to the meat

 


bamaboy said:


> You guys are killing me here,I don't know why i get on this site hungry every nite.I'm gonna be weigh 500 lbs.very very nice job.


LOL---It's an addiction!


----------



## ak1 (Oct 13, 2010)

Fantastic looking prime rib Bear


----------



## smoke 2 geaux (Oct 13, 2010)

If it was "choice" when it started, its "PRIME" now.  Awesome looking meat!


----------



## johnbphotos (Oct 13, 2010)

A definite add to my "To Do" list!!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 13, 2010)

AK1 said:


> Fantastic looking prime rib Bear




Thank You


----------



## duffman (Oct 13, 2010)

Wow looks great! I agree with NWDave, another thing for the list. LOL


----------



## squirrel (Oct 13, 2010)

Good golly miss molly. I just wanna lick that plate. I love slicing it up as thin as I can get it and making a sammie. Mmmmmmm. Bear, you are the man!


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 13, 2010)

johnbphotos said:


> A definite add to my "To Do" list!!!





DUFFMAN said:


> Wow looks great! I agree with NWDave, another thing for the list. LOL


Thanks guys,

It was easy!

Do it. You can follow my directions.

They are from others on this forum. Pineywoods, bbally, and a few others.

I just consolidate & appreciate!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## princess (Oct 14, 2010)

Wow... JUST wonderful, Bear!! Looks great!!

My butcher takes the bones off for me, then ties them back in place on the beef, so I don't have to mess with it, but I still get the good roasty bone bits (perfect for gravy). I have never even tohught to smoke one before. Man-oh-man... This is what Christmas is gonna smell like at Castle Steele!

LOVE it!


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks Princess!

Christmas would be a great day to do one of these.

Even a little better than the other 364 days.

It's hard to believe, but I have never been to a restaurant that had Prime Rib on their menu, without trying it at least once.

Also I have prepared Prime Rib at home, in the oven & on the Showtime Rotisserie, and this was by far the best Prime Rib I have ever had (home or away).

Bear


----------



## thebarbequeen (Oct 15, 2010)

I am DYING to do rib roast!!! just have to be patient and wait for the holiday prices - and then I'm stocking up!  This looks as close to perfect as I can imagine.  Thanks for the tips, especially how you "held" it without losing any quality.  I guess I'm an "extreme" meat eater - either it's cooked so long it's falling apart, or rare enough it's almost still bleeding...


----------



## dick foster (Oct 15, 2010)

Looks and sounds good. A good idea for Chrismas dinner or something too.


----------



## squirrel (Oct 15, 2010)

See watcha went and made me do big bad Bear! I got the boneless because it is a prime cut. They had the bone-in in the choice cut, but NOOOOOOOO I had to get the prime. They are going to order me a whole bone-in prime and they dry age it for me too! Woohoo! That's gonna be a chunk o' change fer sure, but it will be my Thanksgiving dinner. I'm going to wrap this puppy in cheesecloth and age a few days (if I can wait) in the fridge then I'll be smoking that bad boy. I love the marbling on this baby. I see a pot of collard greens and some garlic mashed potatoes and homemade bread. Lezzeat! Thanks for the great ideas Bear!


----------



## pokey (Oct 15, 2010)

Sweet!


----------



## tigerregis (Oct 15, 2010)

Sensational selection. That looks like the first cut off the loin end of the rib. Huge eye with great marbling. Good luck and great eating. Notice that the "bone-in rib eye" thread is over 50% chuck and yours is natural no-cap. Besides, there is no such cut as a bone-in rib eye. Those terms are mutually exclusive.


----------



## princess (Oct 15, 2010)

Hey Squirrel!

Are you doing Thanksgiving ON Thanksgiving? Or later that weekend? I need to know to make my flight arrangements to come EAT THAT AWESOME PIECE OF BEEF!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Daaaa-yum!

You know, my birthday is *just* before Turkey-day...

-Princess


----------



## squirrel (Oct 15, 2010)

Any time Princess! I'm so excited! I can't believe I get so worked up over a chunk of beef! Once again, it is all Bear's fault!


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 15, 2010)

Squirrel said:


> Any time Princess! I'm so excited! I can't believe I get so worked up over a chunk of beef! Once again, it is all Bear's fault!




Holy Mackerel There Amos! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Don't blame me!

I'll stick with choice! Prime is too rich for my blood.

You girls sure get excited when you see a big hunk of meat!


----------



## marlin009 (Oct 28, 2010)

Bearcarver said:


> Holy Mackerel There Amos!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I clicked on this link in another thread. Sure glad I did. That's looks great! My list is growing fast.


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 28, 2010)

Somehow I seem to have missed this thread... That looks great Bear....


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 29, 2010)

marlin009 said:


> I clicked on this link in another thread. Sure glad I did. That's looks great! My list is growing fast.


Thanks Marlin


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 29, 2010)

Beer-B-Q said:


> Somehow I seem to have missed this thread... That looks great Bear....


Paul,

You should have been here for the eating part!


----------



## bigtrain74 (Oct 29, 2010)

Looks like a true winner!!! Very nice job there brother!!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 30, 2010)

Thank You Big Train !


----------



## princess (Dec 7, 2010)

Bear - Did you have the roast sitting in any kind of drip pan? Or just on the rack? What happens to all the juice that sweats out?


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 7, 2010)

Princess said:


> Bear - Did you have the roast sitting in any kind of drip pan? Or just on the rack? What happens to all the juice that sweats out?


I never set anything in a pan that I want real smokey.

However, like I said, I put this roast on the second shelf, and a foil pan right under it, on the third shelf. That way I could catch any drippings, without blocking any smoke.

As it ended up, as you can see in the slicing pics, I had more than enough juice. I also saved what was in the foil from holding it, for when I reheated the left-over slices. Mrs Bear isn't crazy about eating left-overs, so it was ALL ALL ALL for ME ME ME !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Thanks,

Bear


----------



## cweb (Dec 12, 2010)

Well done, definately will try this myself, looks great.


----------



## fpnmf (Dec 12, 2010)

I had to come back and check out how you did this and what you paid for it. I was at Publix this morning and they had

choice standing rib roasts for 5.99. I will be going back in the morning to pick one up. The Woman is convinced I am obsessed.

I think the 14.64 pound bellie and large butt I came in with earlier today made her think that.

Prime rib is her favorite chunk of meat and she's kinda leery about smoking it and still being very rare.

I may not run the IT as high as you did.

She sez "Is this the same fellow who convinced you to fill the freezer with that delicious bacon?"


----------



## smokie bill (Dec 13, 2010)

Bear, what is CBP?  Also, what portions of the seasonings did you use?  What type of wood did you use in the AMNS?

Bill


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 13, 2010)

fpnmf said:


> I had to come back and check out how you did this and what you paid for it. I was at Publix this morning and they had
> 
> choice standing rib roasts for 5.99. I will be going back in the morning to pick one up. The Woman is convinced I am obsessed.
> 
> ...


Uh Oh---Now I'm a marked man!!!

I guess it's better for her to blame me than you, considering our locations. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




 




CWeb said:


> Well done, definately will try this myself, looks great.


Thanks CWeb




smokie bill said:


> Bear, what is CBP?  Also, what portions of the seasonings did you use?  What type of wood did you use in the AMNS?
> 
> Bill


"Crushed Black Pepper" (I just use my pepper mill grinder).

I don't really measure the black pepper, garlic powder & onion powder.

Let's say a good coating of the pepper, and half as much of each of the other two.

I used Cherry on this guy. That was great--I'll use Cherry on my next Prime Rib too.

Bear


----------



## hhookk (Dec 14, 2010)

smokie bill said:


> Bear, what is CBP?  Also, what portions of the seasonings did you use?  What type of wood did you use in the AMNS?
> 
> Bill


 Cracked Black Pepper


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 15, 2010)

hhookk said:


> smokie bill said:
> 
> 
> > Bear, what is CBP?  Also, what portions of the seasonings did you use?  What type of wood did you use in the AMNS?
> ...


OOOOPS, hhookk is right----CRACKED---Not CRUSHED (I forgot).

Mines probably closer to crushed though, because I set my mill pretty tight.


----------



## dwags55 (Jan 20, 2011)

Hello I'm a newbie & I don't know all the acronyms such as CBP & AMNS Thank you for any help David


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jan 20, 2011)

dwags55 said:


> Hello I'm a newbie & I don't know all the acronyms such as CBP & AMNS Thank you for any help David




The acronyms which are most commonly used on the forums can be found here.

Eric


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 21, 2011)

Bear, That's one fine looking prime rib. Just the way I like it too! Still waiting for them to go on sale around here.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 22, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> Bear, That's one fine looking prime rib. Just the way I like it too! Still waiting for them to go on sale around here.




Thanks Al!

A few weeks ago they had them here (Choice) for $5.99 (cheapest I've seen for a year), so I had them cut me 4 roasts at 5+ pounds each.

Then the following week they went to $4.99. I never saw them that cheap around here!

Oh well, I'm still happy with the price I paid.

Bear


----------



## jmk2854 (Jan 24, 2011)

Absolutely amizing looking brother!  I'm looking to do a rib roast for the Super Bowl, seeing that I may not be able to wait two weeks!  This will be my first one.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 24, 2011)

jmk2854 said:


> Absolutely amizing looking brother!  I'm looking to do a rib roast for the Super Bowl, seeing that I may not be able to wait two weeks!  This will be my first one.


Thanks JMK,

Go for it, but make sure you post some Qview of it.

The next best thing to eating a beautiful Prime Rib is gazing at one.

I would say number two would be smelling one, but I couldn't stand to smell one, without being able to eat it!

Bear


----------



## jmk2854 (Jan 25, 2011)

Hey Bear (or anyone else for that matter), if you don't mind, here was my plan, I don't have the AMNS:

I'll keep the rub pretty simple- onion, garlic, salt, pepper, and bit of cayanne for some heat.  I was going to put a pan below with some beef broth for drippings.  I'm hoping it will pick up some smoke as well to save for later.

Pre-heat to about 300 to get the grates nice and hot (I like hot grates to keep it from sticking) then back it down to 250-260 when I'm ready for the meat to go in.  I was going to use a 70/30 mix of cherry/hickory.  when the temp hits 125 or so foil it and kill the smoke.  At this point I would usually crank the temp if I were roasting.  I like a good bark on my rib roast.  I will wait until the time comes and make my call at that point.  I'll be looking for a final temp of 145-150.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 25, 2011)

jmk2854 said:


> Hey Bear (or anyone else for that matter), if you don't mind, here was my plan, I don't have the AMNS:
> 
> I'll keep the rub pretty simple- onion, garlic, salt, pepper, and bit of cayanne for some heat.  I was going to put a pan below with some beef broth for drippings.  I'm hoping it will pick up some smoke as well to save for later.
> 
> ...


Everything sounds OK, but there is no reason to foil it. I only did that to hold it until Supper time. 

The lesser cuts of meat are usually foiled to make them more tender & juicy.

No need to make a Prime Rib tender and juicy---It already is.

If you want 145˚ to 150˚, I'd probably kill the heat at around 137˚ to 139˚.

If it's not time to eat yet, then do your covering until it is.

If it's time to eat, I'd still cover it for 15 minutes to a half hour, before slicing.

Bear


----------



## jmk2854 (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks Bear, great advice!

I usually let my rib roasts rest 30-45 minutes before I cut.  I'll be making this for a Super Bowl party so I'm thinking of slicing for sandwiches so I may let it sit for a bit longer to cool.  Should go great with some homemade Kaisers and horse radish sauce!

Here we go Steelers, here we go!!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 25, 2011)

Go for it jmk! Go Pack. Hey Bear I think jmk is hooked!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 25, 2011)

jmk2854 said:


> Thanks Bear, great advice!
> 
> I usually let my rib roasts rest 30-45 minutes before I cut.  I'll be making this for a Super Bowl party so I'm thinking of slicing for sandwiches so I may let it sit for a bit longer to cool.  Should go great with some homemade Kaisers and horse radish sauce!
> 
> Here we go Steelers, here we go!!!


You're gonna be the Hero at that party, no matter who wins the game!!!

It's nice of the Steelers to give us Pennsylvanians a second chance at the big dance.

Packers can't beat both PA teams in the same year!

Time will tell.

Bear


----------



## jmk2854 (Jan 25, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> Go for it jmk! Go Pack. Hey Bear I think jmk is hooked!


More importantly, the wife is hooked!  That's why I had to get the MES, she couldn't wait for spring!  If she only knew how much enjoyment I get out of it!  I've only had the ECB for a year and I'm deffinitely thinking time to upgrade.  Charcoal, in my opinion, is the way to go when the weather cooperates. 

Can't follow your Pack sentiment, but I like your enthusiam! 

Bear, we as Steeler fans deffinitely have a had it nice.  I'm actually more of a college football guy though.  Born and raised a short trip to Beaver Stadium and PSU Alum so... We are...


----------



## geronimo (Feb 15, 2011)

geronimo, sez he is going out to buy the roast & smoke one up prnto.

Good job.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 16, 2011)

geronimo said:


> geronimo, sez he is going out to buy the roast & smoke one up prnto.
> 
> Good job.


Ugh!

That's "Thanks" in Chiricahua.

Bear


----------



## jakerz66 (Mar 6, 2011)

Nice looking prime rib!! I am learning a lot just by crusing around this site.... And I am always happy to meet another Penn State fan


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 7, 2011)

Jakerz66 said:


> Nice looking prime rib!! I am learning a lot just by crusing around this site.... And I am always happy to meet another Penn State fan


"We Are!"


----------



## tdglamann (Apr 15, 2011)

Prime rib is definitely one of my favorite meals.  I can't wait to try this.  Nice job!


----------



## fife (Apr 15, 2011)

WOW that sure does look good.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 20, 2011)

tdglamann said:


> Prime rib is definitely one of my favorite meals.  I can't wait to try this.  Nice job!


I couldn't believe how much better Smoked Prime Rib was than oven roasted Prime Rib.

And it is pink all the way from edge to edge.

Unbelievable!

Bear


----------



## phillysmoke (Jun 4, 2011)

Wow, just wow!. I checed out Amazin smoker and Maverick, this rib looks delicious and something I will def try. Thank you for fool proof (Smokin for Dummies) instruction.


----------



## geronimo (Jun 21, 2011)

bear, looks GREAT. i  am going to do the same.  (that was bone in, right???)

Geronimo


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 22, 2011)

geronimo said:


> bear, looks GREAT. i  am going to do the same.  (that was bone in, right???)
> 
> Geronimo




Yes---Bone in.

It's real easy to cut down along the bone before slicing it, and then you can save the rib meat for the guy who did the work---You!

Some guys cut the rib bone section off before they smoke it, and tied it back on. I never felt the need---Probably because I use an electric knife---Takes about 8 seconds to remove the rib bone section with electric knife.  

You won't believe how good a smoked Prime Rib is!!!!

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## vettenut (Jul 27, 2011)

My Brinkman electric smoker has no temperature control.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 27, 2011)

vettenut said:


> My Brinkman electric smoker has no temperature control.


Ouch!

I never had to deal with that.

Somebody here should be able to tell you how to get it to hold a certain degree, like maybe 225˚???

Bear


----------



## hoity toit (Dec 27, 2011)

[h2]VERY NICE !   I will have to try putting the worcestershire sause on my next one. I bet that really adds to the flavor.[/h2]


----------



## walterwhite (Dec 27, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> I couldn't believe how much better Smoked Prime Rib was than oven roasted Prime Rib.
> 
> And it is pink all the way from edge to edge.
> 
> ...


Prime Rib is on my short list of things I want to try next and your post only reinforced my desire to do that. Your comments above give me a twinge because my BIL told me he got a rib roast for their Christmas dinner. I tried to convince him to do it on his Weber but he was concerned about messing it up and seemed pretty determined to do it in the oven. I'm sure it came out good, but I think it could have been a lot better.

Thanks for sharing the details on how you prepared this so that we can achieve similar success.


----------



## h8that4u (Jul 4, 2014)

Started mine at 11:30 this am, Thanks Bearcarver for all the insight on doing this.

I will start my own thread with qview after its all over....


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 4, 2014)

h8that4u said:


> Started mine at 11:30 this am, Thanks Bearcarver for all the insight on doing this.
> 
> I will start my own thread with qview after its all over....


Sounds Great h8 !!

I'll be watching for your Thread !!

Bear


----------



## stonesfan (Sep 4, 2014)

Just finished reading your post, thanks for all of that info. I feel now that I can proceed with my 1st attempt at " Prime Rib ".......

Hope it comes out just as good, I know the Family will just love it....................................................................
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Stoney


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Sep 6, 2014)

Nice , Bear . I keep drooling when in the Meat Dept. @ Sammie's . Trish still won't go close to one , 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  , the $ tree just won't bear it' fruit 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  .

Thanks for the look ,

Stan


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 7, 2014)

stonesfan said:


> Just finished reading your post, thanks for all of that info. I feel now that I can proceed with my 1st attempt at " Prime Rib ".......
> 
> Hope it comes out just as good, I know the Family will just love it....................................................................
> 
> ...


Thank You Stoney!!

Out of all the things I've ever smoked, there is nothing as tasty as a Med--Rare Smoked Prime Rib!!

You'll love it !!!

Bear


oldschoolbbq said:


> Nice , Bear . I keep drooling when in the Meat Dept. @ Sammie's . Trish still won't go close to one ,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Stan!!

Go for it during Christmas week. Stores around here had them on sale for years @ $4.99  Christmas week, and only went to $6.99 last year. That's still not bad.

Bear


----------



## catavalon21 (Dec 22, 2017)

bearcarver said:


> I have been eating "Prime Rib" at every restaurant I could find, all of my life, and I have never tasted one this good.
> That might sound like bragging, but it is entirely TRUE!
> Five pound "Choice" standing rib roast for $5.95 per pound on sale.
> I finally couldn't take it any longer. I saw too many Prime Rib smokes on this forum.
> ...


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 23, 2022)

chopsaw
 ---Thank You for the Like.

Bear


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 23, 2022)

Bearcarver said:


> -Thank You for the Like.


Just lookin for times . Bought my first one a couple weeks ago . Broke it down yesterday . Saved a hunk for today . Getting ready to put it  in some smoke . Was 65 2 days ago . 18 right now .


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 23, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> Just lookin for times . Bought my first one a couple weeks ago . Broke it down yesterday . Saved a hunk for today . Getting ready to put it  in some smoke . Was 65 2 days ago . 18 right now .




We're at 61° here right now. Strange!
Enjoy that Smoked Prime Rib!

Bear


----------



## 97LandCruiser (Feb 25, 2022)

Gonna smoke my first prime rib tomorrow and came on here this morning to look for tips and BINGO, perfect thread....just recently bumped.  Thanks Bear for the detailed write-up and pictures!


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 25, 2022)

97LandCruiser said:


> Gonna smoke my first prime rib tomorrow and came on here this morning to look for tips and BINGO, perfect thread....just recently bumped.  Thanks Bear for the detailed write-up and pictures!



Here's a bunch more for you to look at.
They all have the details:
Smoked Prime Rib (Double Birthday Dinner 2017)
Smoked Prime Rib (47th Anniversary Dinner)
Smoked Prime Rib (49th Anniversary Dinner)
Smoked Prime Rib (First of 2017)
Smoked Prime Rib (Apple Smoke)
Smoked Prime Rib (New Best Ever)
Smoked Prime Rib (Another One)
Smoked Prime Rib (Great Stuff)
Smoked Prime Rib (Best Ever)
Smoked PRIME RIB (Multiple Woods)
Smoked Prime Rib (Panned)
Smoked Prime Rib (Panned #3)
Smoked Prime Rib (Easter 2018)
Smoked Prime Rib with Apple Dust (July 2019)
Smoked Prime Rib. Mrs Bear's Birthday (Oct 2019)
Smoked Prime Rib (Small with Cherry Dust)

Bear


----------



## 97LandCruiser (Mar 1, 2022)

I pretty much followed Bear's original post in this thread.  7 pound prime rib took about 5 hours and then foiled it and wrapped in towels and into a small cooler for about an hour until time to eat (similar to resting a pork butt).  It was great!  I used a Traeger brand prime rib rub.

Yesterday I took all of the trimming and uneaten portions, the end skin cap and the ribs and rib meat as well as the leftover au jus and used that as a base for a spectacular pot of soup beans.  I think the fam enjoyed the beans as much as the weekend prime rib.

edited to add:  I'm using a propane camp chef smoke vault and it's hard to maintain temp on a cold and windy day so I was bouncing between 225 and 240...prolly even 250 at times.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 1, 2022)

97LandCruiser said:


> I pretty much followed Bear's original post in this thread.  7 pound prime rib took about 5 hours and then foiled it and wrapped in towels and into a small cooler for about an hour until time to eat (similar to resting a pork butt).  It was great!  I used a Traeger brand prime rib rub.
> 
> Yesterday I took all of the trimming and uneaten portions, the end skin cap and the ribs and rib meat as well as the leftover au jus and used that as a base for a spectacular pot of soup beans.  I think the fam enjoyed the beans as much as the weekend prime rib.
> 
> edited to add:  I'm using a propane camp chef smoke vault and it's hard to maintain temp on a cold and windy day so I was bouncing between 225 and 240...prolly even 250 at times.




Sounds like You had Fun!!
And Ate Good too!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## normanaj (Mar 1, 2022)

Cool thread.Probably would not have found it on my own.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 2, 2022)

normanaj said:


> Cool thread.Probably would not have found it on my own.



Thank You Norm!!
This is just one of many in my "Step by Step Index".

Bear


----------

